# java spiel (geschwindigkeit)



## Guest (20. Okt 2008)

hallo wollte mich erkundigen über java spiel 

http://www.playray.de/games/play/platris zu dme spiel platris( tetris)
einzelspiel gehen dann auf normales spiel .   (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NKVHiomw8T0   hier video von)

das spiel hat 15level , mein problem ist das man ab 14 level erhebliche schwierigkeiten hat die steine zu lenken , ab 15 unmöglich.
halte meist 6-26 sekunden durch rekord war 14.45 und 15.05minuten

ca. 20 spieler halten 30-90min durch  von 2millionen usern.

hab schon 5 verschiede tastaturen ausprobiert , einstellungen alles auf schnell gemacht. es hilft nichts.

Mein problem ist , die verzögerung der tastatur zu langsam das spiel zu schnell. gibt es ein tool der tastatur die schneller macht ? oder java spiel langsam ?

oder sind die wirklich so gut ,  hab gehört java auf linux soll erheblich langsamer laufen , vll . daran ???


----------



## Quaxli (20. Okt 2008)

Schön, daß Du sonst keine Probleme hast... 

Ob es am BS liegen könnte weiß ich nicht, evtl. kann das jemand anders beantworten. Aber abhängig davon, wie das Spiel programmiert ist, kann es auch davon abhängen, welche Hardware Du einsetzt.


----------



## Gast (22. Okt 2008)

schade das hier keiner helfen kann


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2008)

Coole Beschreibung...
Da wunderst du dich?


----------



## tuxedo (22. Okt 2008)

Denke das hier ist mehr ein Entwickler-Forum, als ein "Wie krieg ich den Highscore geknackt" Forum ;-)


----------



## Gast (22. Okt 2008)

schreib etwas cpu lastiges, z.b. 5 stellige primzahlen, damit wird dein pc und auch das spiel langsamer.
tastatur wird natürlich auch langsamer, aber du hast mehr zeit zum reagieren


----------



## Gast (22. Okt 2008)

danke für den tipp,  hab ausprobiert,  alles ist langsamer aber die steuerung plötzlich zu schnell ^^  also bringt auch keine vorteile.


also ich denke eher die anderen spieler benutzen linux haben dadurch den vorteil

oder sie haben den quelcode geändert


----------



## Oli (23. Okt 2008)

Ja, oder sie haben übersinnliche Kräfte, vielleicht sind die anderen Spieler ja Aliens mit einer überlegenen Reaktionsfähigkeit...


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2008)

Oder sie haben ein Tool geschrieben das den Bildschirminhalt erkennt, analysiert und entsprechend die Tastatur bedient und somit das Spiel für dich spielt, so dass die menschliche Reaktionszeit außen vor ist ;-)

Aber mal von all dem quatsch abgesehen: Worin liegt der tiefere Sinn 

a) bei irgend einer Tetris Implementierung alle Levels zu schaffen?
b) in einem Entwickler-Forum sich Tipps zu holen wie man das Spiel manipulieren könnte, so dass man nicht als "ehrlicher" Gewinner hervorgeht?!

- Alex


----------



## Yzebär (23. Okt 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder sie haben ein Tool geschrieben das den Bildschirminhalt erkennt, analysiert und entsprechend die Tastatur bedient und somit das Spiel für dich spielt, so dass die menschliche Reaktionszeit außen vor ist ;-)



Sowas nennt man allgemein auch "Bot" und die Benutzung von Bots ist für ambitionierte Cheater völlig normal (z.B. Benutzung eines Aimbots bei Ego-Shootern).



			
				tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber mal von all dem quatsch abgesehen: Worin liegt der tiefere Sinn
> 
> a) bei irgend einer Tetris Implementierung alle Levels zu schaffen?
> b) in einem Entwickler-Forum sich Tipps zu holen wie man das Spiel manipulieren könnte, so dass man nicht als "ehrlicher" Gewinner hervorgeht?!



Worin liegt der tiefere Sin ein größeres, schöneres, teureres Haus (bzw. auch andere Statussymbole) zu haben als der Nachbar? Manche Menschen sind eben so...

@Gast:
Wenn dir der Highscore tatsächlich so wichtig ist, kannst du dir deinen eigenen Bot schreiben (und somit wenigstens Sportsgeist im Sinne der Software-Entwicklung beweisen). Dazu sollte die Klasse Robot ganz nützlich sein (Beispiele gibt es sicher auch zuhauf).


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2008)

>> Sowas nennt man allgemein auch "Bot" ...

"Nä, 'is nich wahr?!". Mir ist schon klar das das ein Bot ist. Wollte nur auch ein wenig halb-geschwollen daherquatschen...

>> Worin liegt der tiefere Sin ein größeres, schöneres, teureres Haus (bzw. auch andere Statussymbole) zu haben als der Nachbar? Manche Menschen sind eben so...


Du vergleichst Häuser und Autos mit _irgend einer_ Tetrisimplementierung mit (nur) 15 Levels?
Man kann ja über "Status Symbol oder nicht" streiten. Aber im Fall von "Tetris"?! Ich weiß nicht ... Naja. Jedem das seine. Die einen haben zu viel Geld (Haus), und die anderen zu viel Zeit (Tetris)... ;-)

>> @Gast: Wenn dir der Highscore tatsächlich so wichtig ist, kannst du dir deinen eigenen Bot schreiben (und somit wenigstens Sportsgeist im Sinne der Software-Entwicklung beweisen). Dazu sollte die Klasse Robot ganz nützlich sein (Beispiele gibt es sicher auch zuhauf).

Das wäre doch eine richtig nette herausforderung. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob da der Robot und die implementierung der Bilderkennung schnell genug ist ... Aber das ist ja nahezu ein anderes Thema.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2008)

habt ihr mal das video angeguckt oder mal selber ausprobiert ?

komischer weiße fühl ich mich nicht schuldig die ethik ist mir egal


----------



## Gast (19. Nov 2008)

hab folgenden tipp bekommen :

Bezüglich des Bots... Das einzigste Werkzeug was ich benutze ist java.awt.Robot, weil das am einfachsten für diesen Fall ist. Das aktuelle Spielfeld wird mit 

boolean[][] 

festgehalten. Hauptsächlich wird nur wiederholt die Farbe an einer Stelle auf dem Screen geprüft, wodurch man feststellen kann, welcher Stein grade dran ist. Die KI berechnet dann, wie der Stein gedreht werden muss und wo er hin soll, und dann muss nur noch 0 bis 3 mal gedreht werden, 0-4 nach links oder rechts gegangen werden und 1 mal fallen gelassen werden.

Robot ist nichts anderes als ein Roboter. Er kann die Maus steuern und das Keyboard bedienen. Außerdem lässt sich eine Screenshot machen und die Farbe an einer bestimmten Stelle zurückgeben. Damit hat man erstmal alles was man braucht.


----------



## alex08 (22. Nov 2008)

@tuxedu  hab dir mal PM geschrieben


----------



## tuxedo (24. Nov 2008)

@alex08

Prima. Hab auch zurückgeschrieben, in der Hoffnung keine mehr zu bekommen. Du weisst schon wozu Foren gut sind, oder? Okay, ich verrats dir: Nicht zum PM schreiben ...

- Alex


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2008)

ne du warst der einzige der hier achnung hatte der rest nicht so doll.  ausserdem im forum schreibt keiner was.

aber trozdem dank für die hilfe, hab jetzt eine weitere hilfe gefunden


----------



## tuxedo (24. Nov 2008)

Ist doch ganz einfach: Korrekte Frage mit konkretem nachvollziehbaren Problem -> Korrekte Antwort.

Spielehighscores knacken auf Wegen die so nicht gedacht sind, ist nicht Aufgabe dieses Forums.

- Alex


----------



## alex08 (25. Jan 2009)

Ach ja ich bin besser geworden von 9500 auf 11900 
das Problem mit den 10k ist erledigt .

Der eine User hat doch Probleme mit dem Bot.

Suche nun neuen Person die Zeit und Lust hätte mal so einen Bot zu programmieren.

Wäre bereit 50€ zu bezahlen , ist zwar  für die Mühe nur ein kleiner Tachengeld   aber leider bin ich nicht reich  .


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Jan 2009)

mal ne frage um meinen geistigen horizont zu bereichern
was gibt es dir sonen highscore mit nem nicht selbst programmierten bot zu knacken? wo is da der anreiz dass du da sogar geld für ausgibst? wenns was zu gewinnen gibt, ok. wenn man andere irgendwie mit nem bot ärgern will, auch noch nachvollziehbar.  aber was soll das hier? ne herrausforderung ist's ja auch nicht wenn man jemand anderen den bot bauen lässt


----------



## alex08 (25. Jan 2009)

Jeder hat halt irgendwelche bedürfnise , der eine will ein bot haben der andere will einen TV haben .

Mich würd es interessieren , ist der bot wirklich so schnell und gut wie alle behaupten , ausserdem  hab die 10k geknackt bin schon bei 12.000   .

Es ist nicht das Ranking es ist das bedürfnis die Geschwindigkeit zu sehen und ob es wirklich machbar wäre .


----------



## Pech (25. Jan 2009)

Üben!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jwC544Z37qo


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Jan 2009)

> Jeder hat halt irgendwelche bedürfnise , der eine will ein bot haben der andere will einen TV haben .


is klar ^^



			
				Pech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Üben!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jwC544Z37qo


boar was geht

der typ hat aber auch nen joystick, evtl gehts damit besser


----------



## alex08 (25. Jan 2009)

jepp der typ ist schön schnell und zum schluss schafft er sogar das Bonus Level  unsichtbar ^^

Wie lange würde sowas dauern zu programmieren ? also so einen robot bot


wenn man dort als Gast spielt wird das ranking eh nicht gespeichert , man muss sich anmelden


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Jan 2009)

du brauchst halt die KI die erstmal überhaupt fähig ist tetris zu spielen und die steine auch mit system setzt. dann musst du das spiel steuern, was recht einfach geht in dem du einfach die tastendrücke (!?) simulierst. und du brauchst ne bilderkennung die deinen bot mit input füttert sprich ihm sagt welcher stein als nächsten dran ist und so. und dann muss das ganze auch noch schnell laufen. an deiner stelle würde ich mir erstmal nen anderes tetris suchen (das applet da lagt doch das haus ab nem bestimmten level) - am besten open source dann sparst du dir  dieses bilderkennung gedönste
ansonsten bin ich jetzt auch voll aufm tetristripp  macht laune


----------



## Spacerat (25. Jan 2009)

Hmmm...

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, mit dem richtigem Tool bekomme ich das auch hin. Wie wäre es z.B. mit Digital-Fusion. Mit so 'nem Teil, werden selbst Nachrichten unglaubwürdig. Mal im ernst hat schon jemand mal an einen FAKE gedacht?

Oder wie soll der der Bot denn heissen? "Tetri-Simplementierung"?

mfg Spacerat


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Jan 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr mich fragt, mit dem richtigem Tool bekomme ich das auch hin. Wie wäre es z.B. mit Digital-Fusion. Mit so 'nem Teil, werden selbst Nachrichten unglaubwürdig.


sry aber bahnhof grad. was bekommst du auch hin?



			
				Spacerat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal im ernst hat schon jemand mal an einen FAKE gedacht?


ne is kein fake. 



			
				Spacerat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder wie soll der der Bot denn heissen? "Tetri-Simplementierung"?


ne, für-versteiften-thread-sorger-und-nie-entwickelt-werder-bot


----------



## Spacerat (25. Jan 2009)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sry aber bahnhof grad. was bekommst du auch hin?


Ok... ist nachvollziehbar. Digital Fusion ist ein hammerhartes Videobearbeitungsprogramm. Du kennst möglicherweise Adobe-Premiere, Ulead-Multimedia-Studio oder was es dort sonst noch gibt. Ein Bekannter von mir hat mir mal die Möglichkeiten von Digital-Fusion demonstriert. Damit kann man Videos erstellen, mit denen man alles und jeden kompromitieren kann, ohne das auffällt, das es 'ne Fälschung ist. Mit einer speziellen Funktion, die Motion-Tracking heisst, hat er einen anderen Bekannten mit seinem Auto bei 150 km/H im Stadtverkehr mal eben über 'ne rote Ampel rauschen lassen. Daraus wollten wir dann eigentlich so ein Projekt ala "Need For Speed" machen. Leider hatten wir bisher weder die Zeit dazu, noch die Zeit Tetris zu zocken oder uns mit solchen Nichtigkeiten wie "5-Stelligen Primzahlen" (siehe weiter oben) zu befassen. Was soll's. Will eigentlich keine Werbung machen. So was muß man selber mal gesehen haben. Ich dachte deswegen halt, das das Video bei YouTube eben auch so ein Fake ist. Wenn man bedenkt was alles geht wundert einen gar nichts mehr.

mfg Spacerat


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Jan 2009)

achso jo du meinst das video
ich glaub denen das einfach mal - macht mehr spass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edva9DWUFQE ^^


----------



## alex08 (26. Jan 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NKVHiomw8T0&feature=channel_page

das ist der schnellste zurzeit kommt aus finnland und macht 143 Steine die Minute Kumpel kommt auf 125  ich komme auf 110


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Jan 2009)

es bringt wohl genauso wenig wie bei WoW-junkies nachzufragen: wozu?...  ???:L


----------



## alex08 (26. Jan 2009)

Wie ich schon sagte jeder hatte andere Wünsche,Ziele,Bedürfnise

einige möchten Auto,Haus,Frau,Handy haben andere halt ein Bot .

Seltsamerweiße werden meine Fragen nach Bot immer mit einer gegenfrage gestellt.   wozu braucht man das, was kann man damit machen , wiso macht es dich dann glücklich,  wird man reich dadurch  und so weiter  hm .


----------



## Vayu (26. Jan 2009)

weil ein Bot nunmal für die meisten, so auch für mich, ein zutiefst verachtenswürdiges stück programmierarbeit ist (zumindest im spielesektor)

schau dir WoW an, die grossen server haben ein echtes botproblem. da laufen an diversen levelplätzen soviel bots rum, nur um gold zu scheffeln und das bei ebay zu verscheueren, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.

Und ob dein Bot nun für Tetris oder für irgendein anderes Spiel ist, ist _mir_ zumindest egal. Hilfe wirst du von mir dafür nicht erwarten können und ich hoffe auch von den anderen hier nicht.

justmy2cents

editps: vote4close


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2009)

@alex08
jo, in nem haus läßt es sich gemüdlich wohnen, mit'm auto bin ich mobil, mit'm handy kann ich jeder zeit telefonieren oder sonstwas machen und ne frau ist manchmal auch ganz praktisch. und mit sonem bot kannst du was? nen highscore bei playray knacken - leed. wenn du den selber bauen willst hät ich ja noch verständnis, da steckt ja noch ne herrausforderung hinter. aber so - nicht nachvollziehbar.
und is ja auch ok, jedem seins. mich hätte halt mal intessiert was da die motivation ist, aber so wichtig war das jetzt auch nicht und ich hatte auch nie vor dir nen bot zu bauen oder irgendwelche bugs zu suchen @ PN


----------



## alex08 (26. Jan 2009)

hi people hab nun bei der Fh einen Rumänen gefunden der für 20€ das ding macht . Er ist Kumpel von einem Kumpel von mir 

Es gibt doch nichts besseres als unsere Osteuropäische Nachbarn

Dt. eh zu teuer zu viele Fragen 

trozdem danke 


Ach ja in paar Monate ist die IT-Industrie eh zu 40-80% in Arbeitslosigkeit.

Armut,Krieg wird über Europa beherrschen ok  sollte die Welt in den nächsten Wochen Monate nicht untergehen , stelle ich ein video bei youtube mal rein , vll. hier den quell code

tschöööööööö


----------



## Vayu (26. Jan 2009)

was geht mit dem? weiss keiner ... das könnte der erste für meine ignorelist sein


----------



## Gast (26. Jan 2009)

Bankrise, Staats Bankrotte ,

Hast Recht  der Euro ist bald Geschichte

Die Konjunkturpakete und die Bankenkredite bisher alles schlimmer gemacht   Spanien + England saufen ab .

USA verlieren 500.000-600.000 Jobs pro Monat   Obama wird auch nichts bewirken können .

Die Spareinlagen + Renten sind alle verzockt und weg .  Ich würd sagen scheiße für die Sparer und älteren Menschen .


----------



## Kritik (26. Jan 2009)

Wir sollten hier mal sachlich bleiben  , bisher war ja die Frage gibt es Cheat Möglichkeiten .   

Ja , man kann sich Bot schreiben.  


Nun weiß ich nicht was du  hören wolltest.


Was hat das nun mit Banken zu tun ?        Gar nichts

Sollte man arbeitslos werden sucht man sich halt neuen Job , oder bildet sich weiter macht Umschulung  basta .

Könnte einer der Moderatoren den Threat  Schließen  ?


Danke


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2009)

wie dumm@alex08 - aber wen wundert's? was mich angeht bin ich eh seit 4 jahren arbeitslos und seit 3 jahren nicht mehr teil dieses sozialsystems 



> Sollte man arbeitslos werden sucht man sich halt neuen Job , oder bildet sich weiter macht Umschulung basta .


jo is klar


aber ok ich mach zu.


----------

